# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn,steken voet

## rafaelo

hallo ik heb erg vaak last van pijn steken in mijn linker voet en het valt me op als ik stil zit het meeste als ik bezig ben of loop voel ik het eigelijk nooit heel vreemd. heb er een half jaar terug een flinke klap op gehad met zwemmen werd ie dik en later blouw en wat rood. nu is het nog dik een beetje dikker dan me rechter voet de aders zie je veel groter dan de rechter voet denk door die klap? mijn vraag hoe kan het weg gaan of wat kan je er aan doen? heb soms ook een beetje odeem aan die zelfde voet maar dat heb ik al veel langer ik ben nog maar 22 jaar jong. het is erg vervelend doet geen pijn maar het zeurt. haterlijk dank voor de reacties

----------


## Dimitri

hey rafaelo,

Ik heb ook last van mijn voeten gehad, meer met m'n knieen.
Ik weet niet echt wat ik in jou plaats zou doen,...
Misschien moet je gewoon eens langs gaan bij een specialist en het laten nakijken?
Die zal als er iets te zien valt vast wel iets erop weten  :Wink:  .
Misschien staat je voet verkeerd ofzo en moet je steunzool(en) dragen. (ik ook trouwens =D)
Wil je alvast zeggen, ik heb totaal geen zeer van die steunzolen, dus daar moet je het niet voor laten!

Ik hoop dat dit je een beetje helpt, toch zeker die specialist  :Wink: 

groetjes

----------


## tulpje

hoi rafelo
Ik herken de pijn in de voeten naar onderzoek bleek dat ik last had van een hielspoor, dit kan dmv steunzolen dragelijker worden of door een spuit met pretnison. Die spuit heb ik gehad omdat steunzool niet hielp. HEt heeft bij mij geholpen, maar t kan terug komen.
gr tulpje

----------


## rafaelo

hallo nou k heb er weer last van het s vreemd dan voel ik heteen paar weeken niet en dan krijg ik er weer veellast van een zoort steekjes het zit boven op me voeten helemaal bij me krop in de buurt kweet niet wat het is maar is niet lekkr

----------


## Agnes574

Kan volgens mij écht geen kwaad hoor..zullen wat zenuwprikkels zijn!!
Ik heb zo vaak eens steken of krampen in mijn voeten,handen en andere lichaamsdelen...als ik me daar allemaal druk om moet gaan maken....

----------


## BlueDragonflyBoy

@ agnes574: wat is dat nou weer voor klote opmerking? De steken kunnen echt enorm veel pijn doen, zo erg dat je gewoon echt niet kan lopen! Spreek uit ervaring, het is ècht wel iets om je druk over te maken.

@rafaelo: het zou kunnen dat je een marsfractuur hebt, dit ontstaat meestal door overbelasting [sporten, veel staan/lopen, etc]. Als het niet overgaat moet je naar de sportdeskundige arts gaan. Succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ BlueDragonflyBoy,

Let A.U.B even op wat je zegt!!! Als je het ergens niet mee eens bent kun je beter zeggen: Beste ... Ik ben het er niet helemaal mee eens etc. Zo houden we het hier een stuk leuker én gezelliger!

----------


## Siri1966

Probeer via de huisarts een afspraak te regelen met een pijn-poli.
Tevens..de verkleuring is niet goed.
Misschien [nogmaals misschien] heb jij posttraumatische dystrofie.
Heb jij je ooit gestoten of een medische ingreep gehad>>dan kan het bovenstaande van toepassing zijn.
[Ik ben natuurlijk geen deskundige]...het is een tip!!!

----------

